# ATN 5X33L riflescope



## JamesSmith (Apr 29, 2005)

My ATN 5X33L never let me down. It is very reasonable for the money but the quality of the picture is superb. No glare in bright light, no scratches with the lens coating. The reticle can be lit up so you do not lose in the low light. The main thing of course is the precision. Even with a distance about 500 yards with proper settings, you can count on a bull's eye shot. It is really great optical technology has evolved to design such fabulous products.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

James

Happy to hear your happy with your scope. Never heard of the brand, or maybe that is your point? Is this a disguised :spam: ?


----------

